# ACPI error

## Nio84

Salve a tutti, ho un netbook samsung n150 , ho attaccato la presa elettrica mentre stava compilando ed è uscito un errore :

```

ACPI error (psargs-0359): [\_SB_.VDRV] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI error (psargs-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCO.H_EC._Q51] (Node ffff88003ec59f90), AE_NOT_FOUND
```

Siccome da quell'output ho capito meno di niente , se non il fatto che è un problema di acpi ....volevo sapere...è una cosa grave?

----------

## djinnZ

Non troppo probabilmente. Potresti provare a divertirti a disassemblare la dsdt e riassemblarla per vedere cosa non va.

----------

## Nio84

Mah intanto vedo di avere un istallazione di gentoo funzionante poi mi mettero a studiarci

----------

## Nio84

spesso la shell mi visualizza questa scritta (senza che dgt nessun comando) 

[code]Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle 

clock source tsc unstable (delta = -165327132 ns) 

[code]

Dipende dal kernel e dall acpi ...... ho letto questo su internet....

Ma questi problemi possono mettere a rischio l'istaLLAZIONE DI GENTOO?[/code]

----------

## darkmanPPT

secondo me, devi controllare di non aver abilitato i messaggi di debug del kernel.

(dai una occhiata dentro la voce kernel hacking del menuconfig)

----------

## Nio84

Lo fa anche con la usb di installazione di gentoo ..... il kerbel è il solito del minimal CD ....

Allora io ho un SAMSUNG NP-N150-JA0AIT....apparte il fatto che il modello ja0ait non si trova da nessuna parte sul sito samsung....

Mi stavo chiedendo se non debba riconfigurare il Bios (che pare alla versione piu recente)

 bios version 08ji

Large disk access ho messo "other" invece che "dos"

ahci mode control ho messo "auto" 

edb (execute disable bit) è su "auto"

internal lan "enabled"

cpu power saving enabled

usb s3 wakeup enabled

lid open s3 wakeup enabled 

usb charge in sleep mode enabled

P.S mi hanno detto che è meglio il kernel 2.6.34 per i netbook ...... come faccio a farlo istallare da genkernel?Di default mi installa il 2.6.33

----------

## cloc3

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle 
> 
> ...

 

sembrerebbe un bug noto.

per il quale esiste una patch efficace.

se tu leggi il messaggio nei log ma non rinvieni il difetto che molti rinvengono, puoi stare contento.

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... come faccio a farlo istallare da genkernel?
> 
> 

 

non è genkernel che sceglie il kernel da installare.

prima di tutto smaschera l'ebuild usando la cartella /etc/portage.

poi aggiusta il link /usr/src/linux (penso che puoi farlo fare anche ad emerge, con la USE symlink, ma personalmente trovo lo strumento un po' scomodo):

```

# ln -sfn linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 /usr/src/linux

```

----------

## Onip

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi aggiusta il link /usr/src/linux (penso che puoi farlo fare anche ad emerge, con la USE symlink, ma personalmente trovo lo strumento un po' scomodo):
> 
> 

 

C'è anche il comodissimo

```
# eselect kernel <list,set>
```

----------

## Nio84

```
Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle 

clock source tsc unstable (delta = -165327132 ns)
```

Ho visto la patch sul sito citato da cloc , ma non so cosa dovrei fare per mettere questa patch ........

In effetti il sistema è un po strano ....a parte l'acpi error , il marking tsc ecc ....ho notato che con la shell devo stare attento a scrivere bene i comandi alla prima ....perchè spesso se sbaglio a scrivere una parola e la cancello , riscrivendola e poi premo invio ....bash mi da errore tipo "no such command" come se avessi scritto la parola sbagliata e premuto invio, senza correggermi  .

----------

## cloc3

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle 
> 
> ...

 

non è compito tuo.

bisognerebbe approfondire, ma secondo me quella patch è già inclusa nel tuo kernel.

infatti tu vedi l'output nei log ma non il danno che dovrebbe produrre.

per avere maggiori informazioni, usa google, e scoprirai che c'è molto dibattito intorno al tuo errore.

 *Onip wrote:*   

> comodissimo

 

 :Smile:  dissento. almeno certe cose, s'hanno da fare a mano.

----------

